# Filesystem is fixed :(

## Astral_

hm ... 

Podczas uruchamiania gentoo wyskkauje filesystem fixed i wyskkauje ze zly format w fstabie w 18 linijce w ktorej nic nie ma wczesniej wyskkaiwalo w 19 wykasowalem cla to sie przyczepilo to co do 18 

wnet calego fstaba wywale ://// 

dziwna sprawa ... 

Moze ktos mial taki problem  :Sad: ( 

Prosze o pomoc

----------

## _alpha_

 *Astral_ wrote:*   

> hm ... 
> 
> Podczas uruchamiania gentoo wyskkauje filesystem fixed i wyskkauje ze zly format w fstabie w 18 linijce w ktorej nic nie ma wczesniej wyskkaiwalo w 19 wykasowalem cla to sie przyczepilo to co do 18 
> 
> wnet calego fstaba wywale ://// 
> ...

 

mozesz wkleic calego fstab'a ?

----------

## Astral_

Moj FSTAB : 

/dev/hda7   /mnt/system  reiserfs noatime,notail 0 0

/dev/hda8  none           swap   sw    0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom   iso9660 noauto,ro   0 0 

proc/proc    proc                defaults           0 0

O to wsyztsko co mam .... 

Jesza floppy i /dev/Boot za haszowany  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

hello  :Smile: 

nie masz okreslonego glownego systemu plikow " / " , nie uzywalas przykladu fstaba z handbook`a gentoo ? , tam jest ladnie napisany i opisany 

ps  moze /dev/hda7 to u Ciebie "/" tylko zamiast / masz punkt montowania /mnt/system ?

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Astral_

Juz sobie zmienilem na samo / 

i dziala normlanie

ale wciaz wywala mi blad  ze

w 8 lini blad  

w tych co mam powpisywane 

/dev/hda5   /mnt/c        vfat  noatime   0 0

nie rozumie dlaczego 

przeciez hda5 mam podmontowane pod /mnt/c

----------

## C1REX

Hmm.... 

A możesz wkleić całe fstab i powiedzieć jakie masz partycje na jakich systemach plików?

BTW: pisze się "(ja) rozumiem". Zwracam uwage, bo strasznie mnie drażni ten błąd :)

Pozdrawiam

Krzysiek

----------

## fallow

wlasnie , najlepiej wklej fstaba , i liste partycjie np. z fdiska 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Astral_

YO  :Smile: 

Juz Pisze Najpierw Moj Fstab 

/dev/hda7   /      reiserfs    noatime,notail 0 0

/dev/hda6   /mnt/server vfat   noatime    0 0

/dev/hda1   /mnt/c      vfat   noatime   0 0

/dev/hda5   /mnt/mateusz vfat  noatime 0 0

/dev/hda8   none          swap   sw    0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660  noauto,ro  0 0

proc/proc   proc               defaults   0 0

cfdisk 

hda1 Fat32

hda5 Fat32

hda6 Fat32

hda7 Reiserfs

hda8 Swap

----------

## C1REX

Nie wiem czy to tu leży przyczyna, ale w opisie instalacji proponuje się inny wpis.

Proponowany wpis dla / wygląda tak:

```
/dev/hda7               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 1
```

----------

## _troll_

Jesli jest _dokladnie_ tak jak podales to masz blad

 *Astral_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> proc/proc   proc               defaults   0 0
> 
> 

 

pomiedzy pierwszym 'proc' a punktem mountowania '/proc' brak spacji....

poza tym nie widze nic dziwnego. jesli dalej bedzie sie kopac zmien dla partycji root'owej opcje na samo 'defaults' i wtedy sprawdz co sie bedzie dzialo.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## C1REX

Jakby to coś miało pomóc, to zostawiam swój przykład. Jest dość prosty, bo mam mały dysk i mało partycji.

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

.

/dev/hda1               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hda2               /               reiserfs        noatime                 0 1

/dev/hda3               /mnt/lfs        reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda4               /home           reiserfs        noatime                 0 0

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0
```

Mam nadzieję, że to Ci się do czegoś przyda.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Astral_

hey wciaz ten blad wyrzuca cos z mount point no exit 

cos z punktem zamontowania ale o to nie wiem :/

na dysu w mnt mam potworzone foldery akie do ktorych podmontowywuje  ... i wciaz blad

prosze o pomoc jesli sie komus cos na mmysl przychodzi  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Mi do głowy przychodzi konfiguracja karmelka, choć nie wiem, czy to słuszne przypuszczenie.  

Jeśli to nie sprawi problemu, to możesz nam jakoś pokazać config? 

Może nie ma włączonego wsparcia dla jakiegoś systemu plików? 

A może problem leży zupełnie gdzie indziej?

----------

## fallow

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wciaz ten blad wyrzuca cos z mount point no exit
> 
> 

 

moze mialo byc "mount point not exist" 

czyli  po prostu nie masz punktu mountowania - katalogu lub podales do niego bledna sciezke  :Smile:  czasami sie zdarza

jesli nie masz takiego katalogu po prostu go stworz , a jesli masz , sprawdz poprawnosc sciezki  :Smile: 

pozdrowienia  :Smile: 

----------

## Astral_

Witam znowu sprawdzalem sciezke i czy mam takie foldery i czy do nich sa dyski podmontowane i okazuje sie ze sa  :Smile: 

ale w czym nadal tkwi problem to ja jzu sam nie wiem  :Smile: 

skopiuje za chwilke konfiga mojego kernelka   :Smile: 

----------

## Astral_

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> 
> #
> ...

 

Jeszcze rzuce akualnego Fstaba

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>       	<mountpoint>    <type>  	<opts>      
> 
> <dump/pass>
> ...

 

THX ZA POMOC    :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

<troll>

Matko...... Nie obraz sie - ale jesli ktos to przejrzy to bedzie chory.

Mala rada dla wszystkich - wy'sed'ujcie, wy'awk'ujcie stosowne linijki z configa, ale nie rzucajcie calosci. To odstrasza sama wielkoscia.

</troll>

Dobra koniec trollowania, to i moge powiedziec jak to zrobic.

Jesli macie w systemie sed'a (prawie napewno go macie) to mozecie to zrobic tak:

```

cd /usr/src/linux

sed -e '/^\# CON/d' -e '/^\#\W*$/d' .config

```

Spowoduje to ze na konsole wypisza sie Wam tylko istotne linijki (no i puste wiersze, ale te uznalem za separatory, ktore poprawiaja wyglad listingu).

[to i tak bedzie dluuugi listing, ale przynajmniej bedzie zawieral jedynie istotne opcje i bedzie o przynajmniej polowe krotszy]

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

Cholera zapomnialem!

I rzuc jeszcze wynik

```

fdisk -l

```

(dokladnie tego fdisk'a, nie cfdiska).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

